# Brain Exercises



## Julia (13 August 2009)

Some of you might like to have a go at answering these questions.  I have the answers.

1.  Select two words that are synonyms, plus an antonym of these two 
      synonyms, from the list of words below.



     choke,  force,  thrive,  toil,  wither,  burgeon,  strive




2.  19, 20, 21,  ?    ?    26,  28,  32,  33,  40

     Which two numbers should replace the question marks?


3.   One word has been removed from the passage above.  Select that word 
      from the choice below and reinstate it into its correct place in the 
      passage.

      The institution houses collections of objects of artistic, historic and    
       scientific interest, and displayed for the edification and enjoyment of the
      public.

       huge   permanent   produced   conserved   priceless   accumulated


4.    Which is the odd one out?

       congregation, dispersion, compilation, convocation, aggregation


5.    Which number is the odd one out?

       84129      32418     47632    36119    67626     72927


6.    Identify two words (one from each set of brackets) that form a 
       connection (analogy), thereby relating to the words in capitals in the
       same way.

       CAT  (lash, parade, feline, whiskers)

       SLEEP  (somnambulate, night, bed, Morpheus)


7.    Which word in brackets is closest in meaning to the word in capitals?

       FLIPPANT  (obverse, irreverent, feeble, candid, facile)



More if someone can solve the above.


----------



## Kez180 (13 August 2009)

1.

Synonyms: Burgeon, thrive

Antonym: Wither




2. 

19, 20, 21, ? ? 26, 28, 32, 33, 40

Which two numbers should replace the question marks?

I am stumped on this one...

EDIT: It is one of the following: 22,23 / 22,24 / 22,25 / 23,24 / 23,25 / 24,25 

3. 

The institution houses *priceless* collections of objects of artistic, historic and 
scientific interest, and displayed for the edification and enjoyment of the
public.



4. 

dispersion (others mean 'to come together' in one form or another)



5. 

36119 (No 2s)



6. 

CAT / feline (Dah)
SLEEP / somnambulate (I sleepwalk when really pissed )




7. 

FLIPPANT / irreverent (Thats me)


----------



## donteventryit (13 August 2009)

2. NFI

3. The institution houses collections of objects of artistic, historic and 
scientific interest, *conserved *and displayed for the edification and enjoyment of the
public.

5. Looks funny but NFI

6. Cat (parade)
Sleep (somnambulate)

Cat*walk*
Sleep*walk*

The rest I agree with. Anyone else care to help?


----------



## Kez180 (13 August 2009)

donteventryit said:


> 2. NFI
> 
> 3. The institution houses collections of objects of artistic, historic and
> scientific interest, *conserved *and displayed for the edification and enjoyment of the
> public.




You win, I missed the 'and' *Tips Hat*


----------



## skyQuake (13 August 2009)

lolololl who said studying for optiver test had no long term benefits?

*2.* 19, 20, 21, _22, 24_, 26, 28, 32, 33, 40

Odd numbers in the series +2, +3, +4, +5 (19->21->24->28->33)
Even numbers in the series +2, +4, +6, +8 (20->22->26->32->40)

*5. *46732 -> First 3 digits square of last 2 digits. No wonder it looked funny.


----------



## beerwm (13 August 2009)

^ beat me too it


----------



## donteventryit (13 August 2009)

So Julia, how'd we go? 

Or do we need to go back and reassess our answers?


----------



## Julia (13 August 2009)

That's a pretty fine effort from those of you who were prepared to have a go.

They are questions from a book of *Advanced* IQ tests.

Most of us have better abilities in some areas than others, i.e. I did OK in the verbal ones but not as well with the numbers.

I will go through each reply and say where the answers are correct.

Would like someone to have a go at those not answered correctly before I give the answers to those.


----------



## Julia (13 August 2009)

Kez180 said:


> 1.
> 
> Synonyms: Burgeon, thrive
> 
> Antonym: Wither




Correct, Kez.







> 2.
> 
> 19, 20, 21, ? ? 26, 28, 32, 33, 40
> 
> ...



Yes, it is one of those.





> 3.
> 
> The institution houses *priceless* collections of objects of artistic, historic and
> scientific interest, and displayed for the edification and enjoyment of the
> public.



Insertion of 'priceless' makes sense, but you didn't get the replacement of 'and'.








> 4.
> 
> dispersion (others mean 'to come together' in one form or another)



Correct




> 5.
> 
> 36119 (No 2s)



No.




> 6.
> 
> CAT / feline (Dah)
> SLEEP / somnambulate (I sleepwalk when really pissed )



No, though I thought this one was a bit moot.








> 7.
> 
> FLIPPANT / irreverent (Thats me)



Correct





donteventryit said:


> 2. NFI
> 
> 3. The institution houses collections of objects of artistic, historic and
> scientific interest, *conserved *and displayed for the edification and enjoyment of the
> public.



Correct



> 5. Looks funny but NFI
> 
> 6. Cat (parade)
> Sleep (somnambulate)
> ...



Correct



> The rest I agree with. Anyone else care to help?






skyQuake said:


> lolololl who said studying for optiver test had no long term benefits?
> 
> *2.* 19, 20, 21, _22, 24_, 26, 28, 32, 33, 40
> 
> ...



Correct



> 5. [/B]46732 -> First 3 digits square of last 2 digits. No wonder it looked funny.



Correct

Looks as though you have an affinity with numbers skyQuake.  I had no idea on those two.


----------



## Julia (13 August 2009)

Do you want more?

Anyone else brave enough to have a go?

Great effort so far.


----------



## Plan B (13 August 2009)

Julia said:


> Some of you might like to have a go at answering these questions.  I have the answers.
> 
> 1.  Select two words that are synonyms, plus an antonym of these two
> synonyms, from the list of words below.
> ...






> More if someone can solve the above




I think that's enough questions to last anyone a life time Julia!!


----------



## Julia (13 August 2009)

Plan B said:


> I think that's enough questions to last anyone a life time Julia!!



Plan B:  what a wuss!!  It's not even half a single test.

Come on folks:  A few brave people have set a great example.  How about another six or so questions?


----------



## Realist (13 August 2009)

If those were too hard for you try answering these questions. (I have the answers, somewhere )



1. Select two words from the list of words below.


broke, lumber



2.  Which two numbers in the following sequence should replace the question marks?

  1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, ?, ?


3. One word has been removed from the passage above. Select that word 
from the choice below and reinstate it into its correct place in the 
passage.

The quick brown fox jumped        the fence.


over


4. Where is the one ?


                                                                                        1


5. Which number is the odd one out?

2   2   2   2   999   2   2


6. Identify two words (one from each set of brackets) that form a 
connection (analogy), thereby relating to the words in capitals in the
same way.

CAT (FOOD)

DOG (FOOD)


7. Which word in brackets is closest in spelling to the word in capitals?

GIRL  (cat, red, poo, grill)



More if someone can solve the above.


----------



## Plan B (13 August 2009)

Julia said:


> Plan B:  what a wuss!!  It's not even half a single test.




Julia, I've been called a wuss before and in this case I'll just agree with you! 



> If those were too hard for you try answering these questions. (I have the answers, somewhere )




Realist, Did you make up those questions all by yourself??


----------



## Julia (13 August 2009)

Plan B said:


> Julia, I've been called a wuss before and in this case I'll just agree with you!



Don't blame you.  They are not easy.





> Realist, Did you make up those questions all by yourself??



One would imagine so, given that most of them don't actually make sense as questions.


----------



## Realist (13 August 2009)

Plan B said:


> Realist, Did you make up those questions all by yourself??





Nope.

I bought a Densa book for $160 from K-Mart last week. Still working through how to get it out of the clear wrap. But these questions were on the back.  

And I sort of exaggerated a little, I don't actually know the answers.


----------



## Realist (13 August 2009)

Julia said:


> One would imagine so, given that most of them don't actually make sense as questions.




Uhhh.  Which ones don't make sense as questions?


----------



## spooly74 (13 August 2009)

Julia said:


> Come on folks:  A few brave people have set a great example.  How about another six or so questions?



Nice thread Julia.

The noodle can always do with a work out :dimbulb:
Keep them coming.


----------



## Julia (13 August 2009)

OK, here you are, Spooly.

(Don't worry about the numbers at the margin:  they are just so I can easily look up the answers.)


15.   A  Z  B  Y  D  W  G  T  ?   ?

       Which two letters come next?




17.   How many cases do you need if you have to pack 112 pairs of shoes
       into cases that each hold 28 shoes?



21.   Identify two words (one from each set of brackets) that form a
       connection (analogy), thereby relating to the words in capitals
       in the same way.

        FRONT  (inverse, ulterior, anterior, contraverse, obverse)

        FACE  (exterior, converse, countenance, obverse)



22     Change the position of four words only in the sentence below in
        order for it to make complete sense.

        If you are printing on glossy paper or transparencies, place a support
        stack, or a sheet of plain media, beneath the sheet, or load only one
        sheet at a time.



24.    Which two words are most opposite in meaning?

         acquired, derivative, archetypal, elaborate, enigmatic, spasmodic



25.     Select two words that are synonyms, plus an antonym of these
          two synonyms, from the list of words below.

          excuse, regulate, bestow, condone, concede, condemn, incarcerate



30.     _____________        ______________ is used for a _____________
         variety of _______________, including the ___________ of _________
         data for oil and __________________     _______________, the
         _____________________of new _________designs, the processing of
         ________________       _______________, and the ______________
        of data from  _______________        ___________.


        Insert the 15 words below into their correct position in the above
        passage.  (each continuous line represents one word.)

        analysis, analysis, applications, data, experiments, exploration, 
        imagery, mineral, processing, processing, product, satellite, seismic, 
        scientific, wide.


Answers in the morning.


----------



## chunsa (13 August 2009)

15. A Z B Y D W G T ? ?

Which two letters come next?

K P


17. How many cases do you need if you have to pack 112 pairs of shoes
into cases that each hold 28 shoes?

8

haha no idea on the rest.


----------



## spooly74 (14 August 2009)

chunsa said:


> 15. A Z B Y D W G T ? ?
> 
> Which two letters come next?
> 
> ...




Yep, I'd agree there.

I'll add:


> 24. Which two words are most opposite in meaning?
> 
> acquired, derivative, archetypal, elaborate, enigmatic, spasmodic






> 22. If you are printing on glossy media or transparencies, place a support
> sheet, or a sheet of plain paper, beneath the stack, or load only one
> sheet at a time.




and hopefully #30 (this one was a real headache )



> Data processing is used for a wide variety of applications, including the processing of seismic data for oil and mineral exploration, the analysis of new product designs, the processing of satellite imagery, and the analysis of data from scientific experiments.


----------



## Julia (14 August 2009)

chunsa said:


> 15. A Z B Y D W G T ? ?
> 
> Which two letters come next?
> 
> ...



Both correct, chunsa.


----------



## Julia (14 August 2009)

spooly74 said:


> Yep, I'd agree there.
> 
> I'll add:
> 
> ...



All correct, spooly.  Lots of brownie points to you.  That last one in particular was difficult.


----------



## Julia (14 August 2009)

The following two remain unanswered so far:

21. Identify two words (one from each set of brackets) that form a
connection (analogy), thereby relating to the words in capitals
in the same way.

FRONT (inverse, ulterior, anterior, contraverse, obverse)

FACE (exterior, converse, countenance, obverse)










25. Select two words that are synonyms, plus an antonym of these
two synonyms, from the list of words below.

excuse, regulate, bestow, condone, concede, condemn, incarcerate


----------



## Happy (14 August 2009)

FACE  exterior
FRONT obverse

Excuse condone  - condemn


----------



## Julia (14 August 2009)

Happy said:


> FACE  exterior



  Makes sense, doesn't it, but not correct.



> FRONT obverse



Correct



> Excuse condone  - condemn



Correct, Happy.

Maybe have another go at the first part?



Here are a few more:

3.  Starting from Morth, list the following compass points in the correct
     order working anti clockwise.

     ENE   WSW   SE   SSW   WNW   NNE   SSE   ESE



5.  Which word in brackets is most opposite in meaning to the word in
     capitals?

     REPLETE  (OPEN, BARREN, ENERGETIC, INVITING, SATIATED)



6.   Select two words that are synonyms, plus an antonym of these
      two synonyms from the list of words below.

      spearhead  escort  vanguard  patrol  weapon  stern  space



8.  Use each letter of the phrase  CLEAR  TRIUMPH  PATTERN  once
    only to produce the names of three musical instruments.



9.  In the two numerical sequences below, one number that appears
     in the top sequence should appear in the bottom sequence and
     vice versa.  Which two numbers should be changed around?

     100   89   76   63   44   25

     105  93  79   61   45   25



10.  Which word below is out of sequence?

      manage    aplomb    fedora    manual   jumble   junior    author


----------



## spooly74 (14 August 2009)

Julia said:


> Here are a few more:
> 
> 3.  Starting from Morth, list the following compass points in the correct
> order working anti clockwise.
> ...



wnw,wsw,ssw,sse,se,ese,ene,nne


> 8.  Use each letter of the phrase  CLEAR  TRIUMPH  PATTERN  once
> only to produce the names of three musical instruments.




Clarinet, Trumpet, Harp


> 9.  In the two numerical sequences below, one number that appears
> in the top sequence should appear in the bottom sequence and
> vice versa.  Which two numbers should be changed around?
> 
> ...



Swapping these numbers gives the appropriate (odd and even) sequences in increments of 2.


----------



## RoszkoRR (14 August 2009)

Julia said:


> 9.  In the two numerical sequences below, one number that appears
> in the top sequence should appear in the bottom sequence and
> vice versa.  Which two numbers should be changed around?
> 
> ...




Pretty Straight forward...I also concurr 63 and 61 should be swapped around. The top is a difference of odd numbers while the bottom a difference of even numbers


----------



## Julia (14 August 2009)

You're both right, well done.  Impressive effort.

What about the couple that you haven't tackled?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 August 2009)

Excuse me if this has been posted before but.

For each of the statements below, find out who "This Man" is?

Brothers and sisters have I none,
but this man is my son.

Brothers and sisters have I none,
but this man's father is my son.

Brothers and sisters have I none,
but this man is my fathers son.

Brothers and sisters have I none,
but this man's father is my father's son.

Brothers and sisters have I none,
but this man's son is my son.

Brothers and sisters have I none,
but this man's son is my father's son.

Brothers and sisters have I none,
but this man's father's son is my son.

Brothers and sisters have I none,
but this man's father's son is my father's son.

gg


----------



## Happy (15 August 2009)

Julia said:


> Maybe have another go at the first part?




FACE - obverse

Few more goes and I will have to be right


----------



## Julia (15 August 2009)

Happy said:


> FACE - obverse
> 
> Few more goes and I will have to be right



Full answer is:

FRONT       anterior

FACE         obverse

Thanks for persisting, Happy.


----------



## Julia (15 August 2009)

Still a couple remaining unanswered.  I'd have thought they were easier than some that have been correctly answered.


----------



## spooly74 (15 August 2009)

Julia said:


> 5. Which word in brackets is most opposite in meaning to the word in
> capitals?
> 
> REPLETE (OPEN, BARREN, ENERGETIC, INVITING, SATIATED)





> 10.  Which word below is out of sequence?
> 
> manage    aplomb    fedora    manual   jumble   junior    author




Is this one really abstract


----------



## beerwm (15 August 2009)

Julia said:


> 10.  Which word below is out of sequence?
> 
> manage    aplomb    fedora    manual   jumble   junior    author




First 2 Letters. - maybe last 4 have significance... not sure.

Ma[rch], Ap[ril], Fe*. Ma[y], Ju[ne], Ju[ly], Au[gust]

so Fedora is out of sequence.*


----------



## Kez180 (17 August 2009)

beerwm said:


> First 2 Letters. - maybe last 4 have significance... not sure.
> 
> Ma[rch], Ap[ril], Fe*. Ma[y], Ju[ne], Ju[ly], Au[gust]
> 
> so Fedora is out of sequence.*



*

Awesome pick-up on that! has to be it *


----------



## Kez180 (17 August 2009)

6. Spearhead + Vanguard - Stern


----------



## juliasmith (17 August 2009)

my 10 year old son keep asking me such questions......i always think that one day he is going to b next Einstein lolz.....


----------



## Julia (17 August 2009)

spooly74 said:


> Is this one really abstract




Yes, 'barren' is right, spooly.


----------



## Julia (17 August 2009)

beerwm said:


> First 2 Letters. - maybe last 4 have significance... not sure.
> 
> Ma[rch], Ap[ril], Fe*. Ma[y], Ju[ne], Ju[ly], Au[gust]
> 
> so Fedora is out of sequence.*



*
You have it, beerwm.  That was a really tough one.  I had no idea.*


----------



## Julia (17 August 2009)

Kez180 said:


> 6. Spearhead + Vanguard - Stern




Yes, that's right Keiran.  You're pretty good at these.

Will post some more when my head is clearer in a few days.

Thanks for responding to everyone.


----------

